# Who was the worst British Prime Minister?



## Spunt (Jul 6, 2019)

In the spirit of the other thread about US presidents, here's a poll for us Britcucks. These are my nominations, I'm not sure which is the worst, they all fucking suck because Britain is an ineptly-governed country and has been for the best part of a century. These are in chronological order:

*Edward Heath* - When you think of Conservative Prime Ministers, what comes to mind? Economic frugality? Opposition to European Integration? Competence? Well Ted Heath broke all these moulds, entering the UK into what would be the EU in 1973 after winning a referendum to do so. But it was Heath's disastrous handling of the economy that makes him one of the worst PMs we've ever had. The 1970s were a time of utter economic chaos and repeated changes of government. The UK suffered the embarrassment of being bailed out by the IMF as Heath's Keynsian economics, combined with a total failure to control the Trade Union movement, threatened to drag the UK into the third world. The strikes amongst coal miners were so crippling that Heath instituted a mandatory 3 day working week to save electricity, rather than, say, import coal and/or deal with the miners more forcefully (Thatcher would go on to do both when they tried that shit again). Inflation surged, and his response was to institute price and wage controls. Heath turned the UK into Venezuela, and was toppled by Margaret Thatcher in 1975 after losing the 1974 election (which he fought with the slogan "Who runs the country?" - "Not you, dickhead" was the electorate's response). He spent the next 20 years sitting bitterly on the back benches stewing in his hatred for Thatcher, possibly the record for the longest political sulk in history.

*James Callaghan* - "Crisis? What crisis?" This is all anyone remembers of Callaghan these days, providing satirists with a quote that would last decades. By the time Callaghan became PM in 1976, the Labour government had already lost its majority. With his right hand bound by parliament, his left was bound by the Trade Unions, who knew they had the government by the balls as they funded the Labour Party, and their ongoing efforts to extort the country led to the 1978 "Winter of Discontent", whereby co-ordinated strikes and secondary pickets brought the whole country to a halt. For some reason he thought this would be a good time to a) call a referendum on Scottish independence and b) go on holiday. He lost the former, and returned from the latter to face a vote from no confidence in parliament. When interviewed on the airport tarmac about the ongoing "crisis", he uttered the words that would define him. He lost the vote, and then lost the ensuing election to Margaret Thatcher. Labour would not return to power for another 18 years. Perhaps Callaghan's job was impossible, but his weakness, Trade Union sympathies and detatched "let them eat cake" obliviousness to the ongoing chaos condemns him as one of the worst PMs ever.

*John Major* - Together with co-clown Chancellor Norman Lamont, Major managed to utterly destroy the economy and hand £5 billion to George Soros in the course of just two days by devaluing the pound during the ERM fiasco after first insisting he wouldn't, and pushing interest rates up to 18% causing the housing market to implode in a wave of repossessions. The only good thing that came out of this was that it decreased support for the UK entering the Euro, which would have chained us to a sinking ship rather than merely tying us to one. John Major, for those unfamiliar, was a weak, easily-bullied and indecisive wet blanket of a man who completely failed to control his government as it descended into corruption, infighting, incompetence and farce. He campaigned for "family values", only to have his ministers embroiled in a string of sex scandals (and it later turned out he was having an affair himself with one of his own cabinet ministers while this was going on). Ballsed up the privatisation of the railways so badly that the resulting mess still has not been cleared up. He presided over open warfare within the Conservative party over the EU, and by the end of his tenure had lost his parliamentary majority to defections and by-elections. His utter incompentence lead to the implosion of the Conservatives in the 1997 election, which brought us...

*Tony Blair* - The most authoritarian leader the UK has had since WWII, Blair is hated by the Left for dragging us pointlessly into the Iraq war just so he could suck Dubya's dong, but there's SO much more to hate about Tony Blair than just that. Blair seemed on a one-man crusade to either ban everything or make it compulsory. The massive expansion of Police and Intelligence powers, Five Eyes, CCTV on every corner, these were all Blair's ideas. In many ways a man ahead of his time, Blair spoke of the importance of "community" and "multiculturalism" (i.e. not making immigrants integrate and creating violent ghettoes instead) and introduced a great deal of Social Justice thinking to the vast, unelected commissions and committees that he created with no oversight and no accountability, building an authoritarian leftist structure into the machinations of the State that is still there today. Blair talked about devolving power (by setting up hugely costly devolved parliaments in Wales, Scotland, Northern Ireland and London) but spent most of his time and legislation centralising it, and in particular moving it from Parliament to the Executive, making Britain's Prime Ministers more like American Presidents in their power.

*Gordon Brown* - Living proof that those who most want power should be trusted with it the least, Brown spent a decade as Blair's chancellor, constantly trying to undermine him and take his job. When Blair finally quit, he was crowned without a vote, and went on to inflict two years of the most inept administration the country had seen since the 1970s at least. His greatest hits included raising the lowest rate of income tax in such a way that only the poorest people paid more tax, reversing that, and then raising the higher rate in such a way that it brought in less revenue overall, and repeatedly losing fights with the Trade Unions. He also sold the government's precious metals reserves at 1/4 of their value, costing billions for no real reason. Brown was a dour, miserable humourless man who was obsessed with hoarding power but had no idea what to do with it once he had it. Managed to lose the 2010 election by running the most incompetent campaign yet seen, including being caught on tape calling one of his own supporters a "bigot" for daring to ask a question about immigration during a Q&A.

*Theresa May* - I cannot think of a Prime Minister whose record will contain as much pure, unadulterated failure as Theresa May's once she leaves office a few weeks from now. Elected by her party after David Cameron's resignation with just one mission - deliver Brexit - May completely and utterly failed in every way. She did not deliver strong Brexit, deliver weak Brexit, manage to prevent Brexit, or anything at all. She failed to get any of her proposals accepted by her party, by Parliament or by the EU. No Prime Minister has lost so many parliamentary votes by so much. None has had so many ministers resign or MPs defect to other parties. She called a snap election in 2014, hoping to seize on the Labour Party's moment of weakness under the vacillating and divisive Jeremy Corbyn, but mis-managed the campaign so badly that she lost her majority and had to go into a minority coalition with the DUP, making her already weak negotiating position even worse. There may be more unpleasant people on this list than Theresa May, but there are few who have such an extraordinary record of achieving literally none of the things they set out to do.

You will notice that my list consists of every prime minister since 1973 except Harold Wilson, Margaret Thatcher and David Cameron. And there are good reasons to add them to the list too. Like I said, Britain is not a well-goverened country. On reflection, in my own personal opinion Blair edges it and gets my vote because of his SJ authoritarianism. Britain's international reputation as a place where you can't take a shit without a loicence and get arrested for upsetting trannies on Twitter is 99% his doing.

EDIT - Added Neville Chamberlain to the poll. Appeasing Hitler and all that.


----------



## drtoboggan (Jul 6, 2019)

Wilson and Heath were mentioned in the Beatles song Taxman.


----------



## Slimy Time (Jul 6, 2019)

I loath, absolutely loath Blair. This guy more than anything was the one to kickstart the ban everything we don't like procedure we see now. It has infected both parties, though they will claim for different reasons. He was PM for a long time and the effects he had are still felt now. The fact that he still pops up is truly disgusting to me.

As for conservative PMs. I think May will go down as the worst conservative postwar Prime Minister, because she has done nothing but fuck the country into a terrible bargaining position and waste 2/3 years of negotiations. Forgetting Brexit, what has she done? Porn loisence, Windrush scandal, Grenfeld... All under her administration.

Frankly, the quality of ministers and leadship we have had has been a joke for the last 20 or so years, arguably more than that.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 6, 2019)

Slimy Time said:


> Frankly, the quality of ministers and leadship we have had has been a joke for the last 20 or so years, arguably more than that.


This just goes to show that national sovereignty is an outdated system. We're moving to global societies and the old way of doing things can't keep up. It's not coincidence that leaders the world over seem to be declining in quality. They're being left behind. May would have never had the chance to screw up Brexit if the UK never left the European Union ;^)


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jul 6, 2019)

Slimy Time said:


> I loath, absolutely loath Blair. This guy more than anything was the one to kickstart the ban everything we don't like procedure we see now. It has infected both parties, though they will claim for different reasons. He was PM for a long time and the effects he had are still felt now. The fact that he still pops up is truly disgusting to me.
> 
> As for conservative PMs. I think May will go down as the worst conservative postwar Prime Minister, because she has done nothing but fuck the country into a terrible bargaining position and waste 2/3 years of negotiations. Forgetting Brexit, what has she done? Porn loisence, Windrush scandal, Grenfeld... All under her administration.
> 
> Frankly, the quality of ministers and leadship we have had has been a joke for the last 20 or so years, arguably more than that.


Imo May is basically the UK version of Bush.  She's put the right wing so far down in a hole, it will be hard to ever dig back out.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jul 6, 2019)

Mildly relevant


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jul 6, 2019)

May.

There have been prime ministers like Thatcher who have brought financial ruin in the long term on the country purposefully by selling off all the council houses and national facilities, there have been selfish and near enough malevolent prime ministers like Blair who have lied and are responsible for hundreds of war dead; but May seems to be a first in her sole achievement being after all these years is destroying her own party and ensuring the rise of a new right wing party to replace her own with an overwhelming majority despite not even having policies.

I'm sure her attempt to stifle Brexit will win her a nice cushy job with another big bank if not the EU itself so she wont mind, but that is an all time low on shit leadership. Even Lord North did better than that.

P.S: I'd actually say Brown was a good PM rather than a bad one, the Germans followed his recovery model to get out of austerity and look where they are now. Britain would have done better if they'd stuck with it vs still being in austerity measures even now.

He has all the charisma of a bowl of oatmeal but it's hard to doubt he had a brilliant mind for money and the economy.


----------



## Slimy Time (Jul 6, 2019)

Fagatron said:


> I'm sure her attempt to stifle Brexit will win her a nice cushy job with another big bank if not the EU itself so she wont mind, but that is an all time low on shit leadership. Even Lord North did better than that.


We should watch her closely after she resigns. If/when she moves to her big bank/eu position, that will tell you who has been in her ear pushing the garbage she's been pushing. 

Really wouldn't be surprised if she's in the EU, given the quality of shit they have there, ex ministers done for insider trading being appointed to positions of power.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Jul 6, 2019)

May. Although the disastrous New Labour comes in at a strong second. The UK is a joke that is plagued by terrible leaders.


----------



## Bob's Ghost (Jul 6, 2019)

Chamberlain gets a bad rap,you have to remember that his opposition was trying to abolish Britain's military at the same time Hitler was arming Germany. (Chamberlain and Churchill belonged to the same party)


----------



## Easterling (Jul 6, 2019)

Eden, the Suez crisis was probably the biggest international humiliation that the United Kingdom has ever suffered (aside from the Japanese capturing Singapore) It essentially shattered any authority or autonomy we had left and we've essentially been a vassal state to the Americans ever since.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Jul 6, 2019)

Easterling said:


> Eden, the Suez crisis was probably the biggest international humiliation that the United Kingdom has ever suffered (aside from the Japanese capturing Singapore) It essentially shattered any authority or autonomy we had left and we've essentially been a vassal state to the Americans ever since.


Eden tried drawing Ike into the Suez debacle and wisely Ike said no. Wasn't he addicted to morphine as well?


----------



## Easterling (Jul 6, 2019)

Feline Supremacist said:


> Eden tried drawing Ike into the Suez debacle and wisely Ike said no. Wasn't he addicted to morphine as well?


Not sure about the morphine but he needed Ike so that we could keep fuelling our helicopters over Egypt, Eden was also worked as a Diplomat on behalf of Chamberlain which significantly contributed to why he wanted to fuck with Colonel Nasser in the first place. He felt guilt for being part of the appeasement process in the 40s


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Jul 6, 2019)

Easterling said:


> Not sure about the morphine but he needed Ike so that we could keep fuelling our helicopters over Egypt, Eden was also worked as a Diplomat on behalf of Chamberlain which significantly contributed to why he wanted to fuck with Colonel Nasser in the first place. He felt guilt for being part of the appeasement process in the 40s


I remember reading Ike didn't want to antagonize the Soviets and didn't care for Antony Eden. Eden had a chronic illness, I don't remember exactly what but it seemed to have affected his judgment and the medications he took for it also has an impact. He also seemed to have a particular loathing for Gamal Nasser which didn't help.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 6, 2019)

Feline Supremacist said:


> I remember reading Ike didn't want to antagonize the Soviets and didn't care for Antony Eden. Eden had a chronic illness, I don't remember exactly what but it seemed to have affected his judgment and the medications he took for it also has an impact. He also seemed to have a particular loathing for Gamal Nasser which didn't help.


The soviet situation was because the reds were supplying Nasser with military hardware and concrete to refit the Aswan Dam. Fucking with a valued business partner is never good for international relations.


----------



## Coleslaw (Jul 6, 2019)

Wilson for sanctioning Rhodesia and South Africa.


----------



## Foxxo (Jul 6, 2019)

Just a shout-out to Hitler and Goebbels, for returning from beyond the grave to give two votes against Winston Churchill. The bulldog was sixty years behind the times, but that was just what the world needed at the moment. Now if you excuse me, I'm going to arrange for an exorcism.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jul 6, 2019)

Foxxo said:


> Just a shout-out to Hitler and Goebbels, for returning from beyond the grave to give two votes against Winston Churchill. The bulldog was sixty years behind the times, but that was just what the world needed at the moment. Now if you excuse me, I'm going to arrange for an exorcism.


It’s fashionable for the far left to hate on Churchill these days too:








						MSP brands Churchill 'mass murderer'
					

Green MSP Ross Greer is unrepentant after his tweet prompts widespread criticism.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 6, 2019)

All Anglos must be killed.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jul 6, 2019)

Eh.Churchill was shit, he's only liked because he was PM during the war years.

If May had been PM then even she'd be hailed as a hero. If you look into his life and policies (Gallipoli anyone?) he was a complete knob.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 6, 2019)

I hate Tony Blair. Sure was bound by past treaties but he abandoned Hong Kong.

He was also just a generic neocon + neoliberal.... and a labor MP? 



Easterling said:


> Eden, the Suez crisis was probably the biggest international humiliation that the United Kingdom has ever suffered (aside from the Japanese capturing Singapore) It essentially shattered any authority or autonomy we had left and we've essentially been a vassal state to the Americans ever since.



It's weird because Eden wanted to support the USSR instead of focus on Suez during ww2. 

He tried to recognize China in 1950 but was told "give us back HK first". 



Bob's Ghost said:


> Chamberlain gets a bad rap,you have to remember that his opposition was trying to abolish Britain's military at the same time Hitler was arming Germany. (Chamberlain and Churchill belonged to the same party)



Chamberlain gets a bad rape despite everybody at the time wanting no more war. 

Its weird because he's the one that literally said that the buck stops at Poland and declared the war. 



Foxxo said:


> Just a shout-out to Hitler and Goebbels, for returning from beyond the grave to give two votes against Winston Churchill. The bulldog was sixty years behind the times, but that was just what the world needed at the moment. Now if you excuse me, I'm going to arrange for an exorcism.



I actually dislike Churchill. Guy gave excellent speeches but his meddling in the war didn't help much. Hell, it was well known that he was drunk during his speeches and some didn't like that. 

It's a shame that most Churchhill criticism is stuff that is just nonsensical like blaming him for famines in India. His "soft underbelly" strat led to the allies getting bottlenecked in Italy and his drama around generals was harmful to the war effort.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Jul 6, 2019)

In the case of Edward Heath as well there is some evidence to suggest that he had a penchant for very young boys.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Jul 6, 2019)

Coleslaw said:


> Wilson for sanctioning Rhodesia and South Africa.



Yeah the British fucked these places over when they needed them most. Of course, Rhodesia and South Africa even as rogue states still functioned hundreds of times better than what they devolved to once they were “liberated”

They were first world countries with third world demographics. A sign to come for countries who embrace diversity and multiculturalism.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 6, 2019)

Churchill was probably a sociopath tbh.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 6, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> Churchill was probably a sociopath tbh.


No he was actually Bi-Polar.


----------



## Non-Threatening Niall (Jul 6, 2019)

Voted Major to show some love, but Blair and May are fierce contenders. Elmo was robbed in Maidenhead.


----------



## UN 474 (Jul 6, 2019)

May. Bloody, Treasa, Fucking, May. I've seen some pretty pathetic PM's in my time, but Treasa May was truly pathetic. She had ONE job. ONE fucking job, and she failed miserably. It's obvious she has an agenda.

British politics is worth its own dedicated section on Kiwi farms. Sometimes, you come across absolute stupidity you can't help but laugh hysterically. While simultaneously horrified.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jul 6, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> It's a shame that most Churchhill criticism is stuff that is just nonsensical like blaming him for famines in India. His "soft underbelly" strat led to the allies getting bottlenecked in Italy and his drama around generals was harmful to the war effort.


Churchill wanted a Balkans campaign. That was dumb and got shot down.

Italy happened because they didn't have the naval assets to land in France in 1943 and needed another year for them to be built. Spending the year kicking the shit out of Mussolini and knocking them out of the war after the North African Campaign was a no-brainer. We would think better of it if Lucas didn't bungle Operation Shingle and shook the lead out of his ass.


----------



## millais (Jul 6, 2019)

ICametoLurk said:


> All Anglos must be killed.


By that metric, it's tough to pick a worst PM, because only a handful of them (all in 20th century) sent anywhere near one million of their people to their deaths.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jul 6, 2019)

Anthony Eden can rot for not intervening in the Ruth Ellis case because she didn't deserve to die.


----------



## Sable (Jul 7, 2019)

Lord Palmerston is probably the worst PM.

For modern PM's? Shit. Even though May was literal cancer, it's probably too early to judge her time as a whole. 

Thatcher did some awful things, but she did some super necessary things too.

For modern-modern PM's i'll probably vote Blair just for all the globalist bollocks and pushing to get us involved in the Middle East.

I'll echo what people have already said. It's easy to judge Chamberlain from a modern perspective because 'Duh, the nazis were NAZIS dude, he should have just gone to war with them!' but this completely ignores a) the majority opinion at the time which was 'Fuck no we would not like to send millions of our sons to die in a pointless european war, thank you' and 

b) They didn't have anywhere near as an accurate view of the Nazi military power at the time as we do now. We know that the nazis wouldn't have been able to stand up to any military intervention in that point. As far as Britain was aware, Nazi Germany was ready to kick their shit in, and the economic troubles of the 30's meant they were not currently ready for a war on the scale of the Great War- so they needed buy time to rearm.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Jul 8, 2019)

How the fuck is Atlee not winning this by a landslide? Under his government the UK had worse rationing than during the actual fucking war.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jul 8, 2019)

It's a tough call deciding who was the worst, but it's easy to predict the next will be an exceptional faggot, whichever way the leadership vote goes.


----------



## Spunt (Jul 8, 2019)

Fagatron said:


> P.S: I'd actually say Brown was a good PM rather than a bad one, the Germans followed his recovery model to get out of austerity and look where they are now. Britain would have done better if they'd stuck with it vs still being in austerity measures even now.
> 
> He has all the charisma of a bowl of oatmeal but it's hard to doubt he had a brilliant mind for money and the economy.



Gordon Brown couldn't add up small change. As Chancellor he ran up a vast amount of public debt (all governments since the war have done this, even Thatcher, but Brown did it more), so that the Labour government could increase public spending without raising taxes (much), creating an illusion of economic competence. When the Tories pointed out that all this was unsustainable, the government fed the media the line that "The Tories are the party of cuts" which helped Labour win election after election by robbing the taxpayers of the future to bribe the taxpayers of the present.

One of Brown's most important tricks to manage this with was the Private Finance Initiative (PFI), a scheme whereby capital projects (particularly schools, hospitals and transport infrastructure) would be put under the auspices of private companies that were 100% owned by the state, but because of the way public debt was calculated any borrowing those companies undertook to finance the project (usually at higher rates of interest than central government borrowing) wasn't recorded as public sector debt, even though it effectively was because those companies were underwritten by the government. Then of course when those schools and hospitals collapsed under the weight of their own debt (and often mismanagement), all the debt was transferred to the public sector anyway, but by that time Labour were out of office and could blame the Tories. If a private company set up an arrangement like this, their directors would be prosecuted for false accounting, but when the government does it it's legal somehow.

Then when Brown lost the 2010 election, the public finances were in such an appalling state that massive spending cuts were necessary to fund the inflated debt repayments created by Brown's PFIs. The Germans could spend their way out of recession because they had higher tax revenues and less debt (at lower rates of interest).

When the new Chief Secretary to the Treasury (the 2nd in command Finance Minister) arrived in office in 2010, he found a hand-written letter on his desk from his Labour predecessor that read simply "I'm afraid to tell you there's no money left." Austerity of some kind was inevitable, and Labour knew this. The conspiracy-minded might even say that Labour lost the 2010 election on purpose to make the Conservative/Lib Dem coalition take the blame for austerity, which a Labour government would have had to implement as well. Now Labour can crow that the Tories destroyed the public sector and a horde of soy-fuelled young leftists who don't remember the living hell that was Britain in the 1970s can support Jeremy Corbyn free of guilt and full of the promises of other people's money.

TL;DR - Fuck Gordon Brown.



Buster O'Keefe said:


> It's a tough call deciding who was the worst, but it's easy to predict the next will be an exceptional faggot, whichever way the leadership vote goes.



Agreed. At the time I'm writing this the next PM will be either Boris Johnson or Jeremy Hunt. Both will make fine additions to this list.

Boris Johnson is a two-faced, unprincipled, back-stabbing megalomaniac. He once wrote two articles for the same newspaper, one pro-Brexit, one pro-Remain, and decided at the last minute which one to publish based on which way the wind was blowing. Having hitched his wagon to Leave (actually hoping that Leave would lose, leaving him free to launch a putsch against his old school friend David Cameron on an anti-EU ticket), he travelled the country in a bus, with a claim on the side in 10-foot letters that leaving the EU would free up £350 million a week to spend on the NHS, which was simply a bare-faced lie. This is before you get into his other scandals, such as the time he paid a friend to beat up a journalist who said mean things about him, or his chaotic love life and claims of domestic violence therein. Boris Johnson is a horrible trash human.

Jeremy Hunt is arguably the worst Health Secretary the country has ever had, and we've had Frank Dobson. His "reforms" didn't save much money, but they did double the suicide rate amongst medical staff, and left them so overworked that deaths from clinical errors doubled as well. He forced bankrupt PFI hospitals to merge with non-bankrupt hospitals, causing those previously well-run hospitals to fall apart, and in some cases, close. Aside from Jack "Boots" Straw, who oversaw the invasion of Iraq as Foreign Secretary, I can't think of a single cabinet minister this side of WWII who caused so many deaths. And he's actually proud of what he did. Jeremy Hunt is a horrible trash human.

We are so fucked.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 10, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> How the fuck is Atlee not winning this by a landslide? Under his government the UK had worse rationing than during the actual fucking war.



The war ended but that just led to them having to feed Germany and fight a Cold War (Greece) and support the colonies (Burma, Bengal) more. 

His hands were tied. You can argue about the merits of nationalizing literally everything and joining every international organization but I doubt that Churchhills strategy of fighting a bunch of colonial wars instead of aiding the people would have helped the situation.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Jul 10, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> His hands were tied. You can argue about the merits of nationalizing literally everything


Not very easily, given how it pretty much always turns out.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 10, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> Not very easily, given how it pretty much always turns out.



The alternative history could have easily been an even larger leftwing backlash.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Jul 10, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> The alternative history could have easily been an even larger leftwing backlash.


Touché.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jul 15, 2019)

May ''may'' not even be as conservative as she claims. She strikes me more as a puppet for the Tory party. There is something about her that doesn't seem very original - and by that I don't mean she's ''Thatcher 2'' - she just seems like she's being told by her party to make certain decisions that aren't necessarily her own ideas.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Jul 15, 2019)

Sweetpeaa said:


> May ''may'' not even be as conservative as she claims. She strikes me more as a puppet for the Tory party. There is something about her that doesn't seem very original - and by that I don't mean she's ''Thatcher 2'' - she just seems like she's being told by her party to make certain decisions that aren't necessarily her own ideas.


She's a high ranked rube. Whoever it was pulling her strings was fucking with her and she likely didn't even realize it.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 15, 2019)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> She's a high ranked rube. Whoever it was pulling her strings was fucking with her and she likely didn't even realize it.


What do you think her ass smells like


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 21, 2019)

Sweetpeaa said:


> May ''may'' not even be as conservative as she claims. She strikes me more as a puppet for the Tory party. There is something about her that doesn't seem very original - and by that I don't mean she's ''Thatcher 2'' - she just seems like she's being told by her party to make certain decisions that aren't necessarily her own ideas.



May and the Conservative Party have made it extremely clear that they are opposed to Brexit. The fact that they're in charge of Brexit is a disaster.


----------



## The Final Troondown (Jul 22, 2019)

Lloyd for authoring the Irish home rule act
Literally giving away territory for party advantage



Easterling said:


> Eden, the Suez crisis was probably the biggest international humiliation that the United Kingdom has ever suffered (aside from the Japanese capturing Singapore) It essentially shattered any authority or autonomy we had left and we've essentially been a vassal state to the Americans ever since.



Tbf that was the yanks fault
We could have entered a new era of imperialism with their support

The only thing to castigate Eden for is not having nasser captured and executed in public as an example


----------



## Jeff teh Dog (Jul 22, 2019)

the north votes thatcher


----------



## Clint Torez (Oct 9, 2021)

This implies the existence of a good Prime Minister


----------



## Spunt (Oct 9, 2021)

Clint Torez said:


> This implies the existence of a good Prime Minister


Thanks for your contribution!


----------



## potatofarms (Oct 9, 2021)

May: should never have been allowed in power, then went ahead and did NOTHING with that power, and UGLY.​
Cameron: poncy prick and utter incompetent with a fierce hatred of the british people he got rich of of.​
Brown: probably the ugliest male PM, did nothing for the people, fortunately forgettable.​
Blair: war criminal and simp to the seppos, milked it for all it was worth and then some.​
Major: Thatchers little lap dog, utterly boring cunt who ONLY didn't seem so bad because of who's shadow he existed under.​
Thatcher: Mega mega bietch. taught Kyles mom everything she knew. took my free milk away when I was in primary school to save money, sold off EVERY PUBLIC ASSET and still managed to leave the country in debt. Brought in the most draconian laws to stop fun in any guise. If it wasn't for the spin on kicking the Argies off of her secret gasfields she would have got lynched. At least she wasn't a faggot​
Callaghan: started the trend of left wing parties being actually right wing, just not quite as right wing.​
Wilson: decriminalised faggottry thus starting UK on the well lubed slope we find ourselves near the bottom of (we hope, and pun unintended) today. On the plus side stopped hangings after 'mistakes were made'​
Heath: kicked the bejezuz out of the filty micks, thus causing the biggest period of nail bombs in school bins and ground glass in baby food. cheers for that. thats the reason for those tamper proof lids we have today. he ran a tidy ship....well private yacht. scuttled the UK and primed it for scratchbags to get a win. But decimalisation was a win, kind of unfinished.​
MacMillan: sucked seppo dick whilst merrily sailing us down the river.​
Eden: through cowardice and collusion lost us the middle east, and possibly marked the start of the current and unending sand-fuckery and its consequences.​
Attlee: second guilty party for all british lives lost in the war and countless in india, started pakis coming in. On the upside he started the NHS and many other good social schemes including council houses, which then got filled by pakis. cunt​
Churchill: greatest bodycount of any unelected war criminal, deliberately got us involved in a war because of the debts he accrued to the tribe of the extended proboscis. spent his time drunk as fuck, rude as fuck, couldn't even speak right when he was sober. the nearest thing britain got to hillary clinton, probably touched kids.​
Chamberlain: after a good start helping to defuse the barbaric treatment of our german cousins after the ToV, he dropped the ball and started drawing lines in the sand. Failed to create an alliance with germany that would have crushed the jews out of existence and put all the other shitskins firmly in their place. Directly responsible for every ounce of shitfuckery that has happened through history since, and the reason we did not colonise the whole solar system by 1960 in atomic spaceships.​


----------



## potatofarms (Oct 9, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> I actually dislike Churchill. Guy gave excellent speeches but his meddling in the war didn't help much. Hell, it was well known that he was drunk during his speeches and some didn't like that.
> 
> It's a shame that most Churchhill criticism is stuff that is just nonsensical like blaming him for famines in India. His "soft underbelly" strat led to the allies getting bottlenecked in Italy and his drama around generals was harmful to the war effort.


and possibly how he moved warfare from military to civilian targets, thus causing astronomical civilian casualties on both sides with firebombings. getting shot in action is one thing but burning kids alive in their beds brings us to a whole new level.


----------



## Slap47 (Oct 9, 2021)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> Yeah the British fucked these places over when they needed them most. Of course, Rhodesia and South Africa even as rogue states still functioned hundreds of times better than what they devolved to once they were “liberated”
> 
> They were first world countries with third world demographics. A sign to come for countries who embrace diversity and multiculturalism.


The extremism of the Black African left in Rhodesia and South Africa was pretty much a reaction to the extreme racism of austerity of the apartheid regimes. They could blame all of their problems on white and brown people as the economy crumbled because of their ideologies.

Botswana was able to escape African Socialism and its not a coincidence that their apartheid was more benign if not non-existent.



potatofarms said:


> and possibly how he moved warfare from military to civilian targets, thus causing astronomical civilian casualties on both sides with firebombings. getting shot in action is one thing but burning kids alive in their beds brings us to a whole new level.


The narrative is that Churchhill got Hitler to focus on people instead of airfields, thus saving Britain. Not sure about that.

However, strategic bombing did not really help much. The Germans never had shortages of vehicles or equipment, sure it was shoddily made by slaves as the German craftsmen/artisans went to war, but they always had enough stuff. They built factories in the forest that the allies never discovered until after the war. The issue was fuel, and people to actually be soldiers. The terror bombing just made the Germans think this was a war of existence and fight harder...


----------



## Penrowe (Oct 9, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> The Germans never had shortages of vehicles or equipment


This is halfway accurate. One major issue with the german war economy (apart from shortages of fuel/labor/capital goods) was how different offices with overlapping areas of authority would approve/cancel/re-approve contracts without coordinating with the other parties involved and how different gauleiters would seldom cooperate and instead fiercely defended their local industries from having to retool/move in order to keep profits flowing in their provinces, resulting in a whole mess of different guns/calibers/equipment being manufactured not because it filled a pressing need but because there were so many personal/political obstacles before one could alter production lines. Not to mention the hardship involved in shipping the finished goods to the front line.
While the third reich never had shortages of vehicles or equipment, they were often inadequate, outdated or inappropriate for the campaigns being fought and almost never reached the soldiers that needed resupply in a timely manner.


----------



## X Pac Heat (Oct 9, 2021)

Everyone knows it was Lord Palmerston


----------



## Apis mellifera (Oct 9, 2021)

>still living in the UK in [current year].
Even burgerland has better living conditions if you land a comfy job.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Oct 10, 2021)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> Yeah the British fucked these places over when they needed them most. Of course, Rhodesia and South Africa even as rogue states still functioned hundreds of times better than what they devolved to once they were “liberated”
> 
> They were first world countries with third world demographics. A sign to come for countries who embrace diversity and multiculturalism.


South African whites fucked themselves over. It was they who imported *enormous* numbers of blacks for stupidly cheap labour in the mines because the Afrikaners couldn't be bothered to mine their own gold. They just wanted their massive welfare state without doing any of the hard labor to pay for it - not to mention the total lack of respect of private property rights for the blacks who were born there, had their citizenship and property seized from them, only to be shipped off to the matchbox-housing mass townships on some of the worst real estate in the country. Modern-day South Africa is a shithole in many respects and the murders and attacks on whites currently in South Africa are totally wrong and unjustifiable, but Apartheid South Africa was hardly a utopia. It was an extremely unevenly developed police state that wanted all the benefits of an American-style settler state with a European-style welfare system, but without any of the sacrifice of their own labor to build it.

Rhodesia on the other hand is honestly a much sadder case, because it had enormous potential and was nowhere near as severe in its discrimination as South Africa. It was just as much a victim of outside meddling - and, in the end, it was Apartheid South Africa that betrayed them.


Slap47 said:


> The extremism of the Black African left in Rhodesia and South Africa was pretty much a reaction to the extreme racism of austerity of the apartheid regimes. They could blame all of their problems on white and brown people as the economy crumbled because of their ideologies.
> 
> Botswana was able to escape African Socialism and its not a coincidence that their apartheid was more benign if not non-existent.


Namibia to a lesser extent as well. Botswana really is a brilliant example of a country that started out as among the poorest in the world and played its cards absolutely right, bringing itself to developed-world status. Seretse Khama was a brilliant leader and a largely unrecognized star of national leadership worth studying in depth.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Oct 10, 2021)

Boris Johnson. The narcissistic clown.


----------



## celebrityskin (Oct 10, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Rhodesia on the other hand is honestly a much sadder case, because it had enormous potential and was nowhere near as severe in its discrimination as South Africa. It was just as much a victim of outside meddling - and, in the end, it was Apartheid South Africa that betrayed them.


The Rhodesians were just middle-class/upper-middle class Anglos with British passports treating an entire country like a country club or trophy hunting holiday. They were much closer to the white settlers in Kenya than Afrikaners.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Oct 11, 2021)

bot_for_hire said:


> Boris Johnson. The narcissistic clown.







Pray for UK... Holy shit. Not again.


----------



## Yuri_ (Oct 12, 2021)

Much like Cthulu, the eternal anglo is a cosmic entity. British leaders are merely masks worn by the same horrific being. 

If one were to pull back the illusion that surrounds the british people, you would bear witness to a monster made of writhing tentacles, thousands of empty eyes, and a mouth full of millions of crooked teeth.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Oct 12, 2021)

Sweetpeaa said:


> View attachment 2617133
> 
> Pray for UK... Holy shit. Not again.


I wonder if the mounted Calvary will make the horses wear masks this time?


----------



## Cyclonus (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## HarryHowler (Oct 12, 2021)

Sweetpeaa said:


> View attachment 2617133
> 
> Pray for UK... Holy shit. Not again.


Seems that you can get away with a lot when two of the three main opposition parties are regarded as pretty much treasonous by 52% of the population, and the other party only bothers nominating candidates in Scotland.


----------



## mate (Oct 12, 2021)

The UK needs an 'outsider' prime minister like the USA had with Trump. Unfortunately all our outsider energy was funnelled into Farage and Brexit and now, as Brexit has _kind of_ happened, it is diffuse again.

Big sad.


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 12, 2021)

Really been out of UK politics since I posted here 2 years ago (part of no longer living in the UK). BoJo imo can probably be summed up as "great campaign, complete disappointment in power". He's fortunate that Labour are so utterly weak and divided between the Trots and the Blairites/Starmerites, who are so unappealing that he really doesn't seem in danger.

Still think May is worst Conservative PM by sheer inability to do anything she set out to do. Every thing done was either a fuckup or done poorly, or not done at all.


mate said:


> The UK needs an 'outsider' prime minister like the USA had with Trump. Unfortunately all our outsider energy was funnelled into Farage and Brexit and now, as Brexit has _kind of_ happened, it is diffuse again.
> 
> Big sad.


That was Boris election time. Not an outsider, but had all the talking points of an outsider, plus a pact with Farage and the Brexit party. Now that he's in, not much different from what I hear.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Oct 12, 2021)

Voted Attlee, he brought in a government over-reach that would make even modern Britain cringe including things like nationalized coal companies, railways, airlines, gas and electric, the steel industry, banks and hospitals, and would have done even more if he could get away with it. Needless to say, most of that did not end well.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 12, 2021)

All of them.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Oct 12, 2021)

uncleShitHeel said:


> I wonder if the mounted Calvary will make the horses wear masks this time?



Britain is a lot ''browner'' than t was in 1990. It's interesting to see how things play out this time around. Hmmmnn


----------



## mate (Oct 12, 2021)

Slimy Time said:


> Really been out of UK politics since I posted here 2 years ago (part of no longer living in the UK). BoJo imo can probably be summed up as "great campaign, complete disappointment in power". He's fortunate that Labour are so utterly weak and divided between the Trots and the Blairites/Starmerites, who are so unappealing that he really doesn't seem in danger.
> 
> Still think May is worst Conservative PM by sheer inability to do anything she set out to do. Every thing done was either a fuckup or done poorly, or not done at all.
> 
> That was Boris election time. Not an outsider, but had all the talking points of an outsider, plus a pact with Farage and the Brexit party. Now that he's in, not much different from what I hear.


Yes, I agree. Boris is all sizzle, no steak. His agreement with Farage and the Brexiteers was temporary to get him in and now that he is in he doesn't care. But one thing I'll say in his and the Tory's favour... Thank fuck they were in during Covid and not Labour. Can you imagine the mismanagement and the virtue signalling? It has been bad enough with them in charge but with Labour we'd be sending money to China to _please think about having an internal Covid investigation, please? _

We'd be sending money to Paki shopkeepers to apologise for shutting down the underage knocking shops they have in the back room.

Small mercies.


----------



## Shroom King (Oct 12, 2021)

I fail to see how an island nation can have an immigrant problem. It sounds like there has a been a rather long string of bad PMs for this to continue. Just blow up the fucking chunnel and shoot down all those stupid planes coming from bullshit countries (including, and _especially_, former colonies).


----------



## Coleslaw (Oct 13, 2021)

NevskyProspekt said:


> South African whites fucked themselves over. It was they who imported *enormous* numbers of blacks for stupidly cheap labour in the mines because the Afrikaners couldn't be bothered to mine their own gold. They just wanted their massive welfare state without doing any of the hard labor to pay for it - not to mention the total lack of respect of private property rights for the blacks who were born there, had their citizenship and property seized from them, only to be shipped off to the matchbox-housing mass townships on some of the worst real estate in the country. Modern-day South Africa is a shithole in many respects and the murders and attacks on whites currently in South Africa are totally wrong and unjustifiable, but Apartheid South Africa was hardly a utopia. It was an extremely unevenly developed police state that wanted all the benefits of an American-style settler state with a European-style welfare system, but without any of the sacrifice of their own labor to build it.
> 
> Rhodesia on the other hand is honestly a much sadder case, because it had enormous potential and was nowhere near as severe in its discrimination as South Africa. It was just as much a victim of outside meddling - and, in the end, it was Apartheid South Africa that betrayed them.
> 
> Namibia to a lesser extent as well. Botswana really is a brilliant example of a country that started out as among the poorest in the world and played its cards absolutely right, bringing itself to developed-world status. Seretse Khama was a brilliant leader and a largely unrecognized star of national leadership worth studying in depth.


Namibia was under South African rule during the entire period of apartheid. The SWAPO just had their heads screwed on right once it became independent.


----------



## ClownBrew (Oct 13, 2021)

I would say that the worst one from recent years was Mrs. May. Not just for the borking of Brexit and the black eye it gave the Tories, but for that treacherous Huawei scandal.

Mr. Bojangles isn't too bad overall, but I have a friendly word of advice for him from across the pond: Please stop trying to burn down the Special Relationship over Anne Sacoolas and chlorinated chicken. Britain has far worse enemies in this world than us.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Oct 13, 2021)

The worst parliamentary leader was Cromwell. Fuck the parliament, long live the king.

TANDEM TRIUMPHANS STUART RESTORATION NOW


----------



## CiaphasCain (Oct 13, 2021)

DJ Grelle said:


> The worst parliamentary leader was Cromwell. Fuck the parliament, long live the king.


Yeah because the royal family definitely wouldn't fuck us all over.


----------



## Cyclonus (Oct 13, 2021)

The problem with pissing on Thatcher's grave is that you eventually run out of piss.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Oct 13, 2021)

It's Blair. It's always been him.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Oct 14, 2021)

Cyclonus said:


> The problem with missing on Thatcher's grave is that you eventually run out of piss.



Bitch was cremated. Her daughter and son pawned off their mother's jewel's for 4 million in cash shortly after too.


----------



## greenvector36 (Oct 14, 2021)

Cyclonus said:


> The problem with pissing on Thatcher's grave is that you eventually run out of piss.


The sad part of Thatcher's funeral is she can die only once


----------

